# HD antenna reccomendations for the attic



## tdhat1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I live in a Dallas suburb and am looking for an attic antenna, anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## chart (Sep 4, 2001)

tdhat1 said:


> I live in a Dallas suburb and am looking for an attic antenna, anyone have a suggestion?


I use this one in my attic:
Antennas Direct DB2 Multi Directional HDTV Antenna

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EHUE7I/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Kevin


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

I would check on antennaweb to see what they recomend for range and direction.

http://www.antennaweb.org/Address.aspx

I ended up getting this one.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0024R4B5C/ref=cm_gift_hist_link


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tdhat1 said:


> I live in a Dallas suburb and am looking for an attic antenna, anyone have a suggestion?


It depends on what part of town you live in really. Dallas/Ft Worth is a very large area. Remembering also that WFAA-ABC (8.1 8.2 8.3) are broadcast in the high VHF band not UHF. Likewise WB (33.1 33.2 33.3) are also actually in the high VHF band. I live in the Preston Hollow area just north of North Park Mall. I started with an Antennas Direct CM2 it didn't receive WFAA or WB at all. I upgraded it to the C2V almost but no joy except that it cleared up the pixelation issues I had on 5.x. I added a PA19 amplifier to no avail. I finally added a C5 now I finally get WFAA and WB. Recent weather has cause issues with KTVT-CBS 11.1 which was mostly stable except recently during extreme cold weather. I plan on swapping the C2V out for a C4 and with the C5 and the PA19 I expect solid reception.

Remember what works in other cities may not work where you live. If perhaps you live in Oakcliff, Grand Prairie, possibly even uptown then the C2V may be sufficient. In the Preston Hollow area of Dallas it's not. Secondly I don't have a Roamio I have two Premiere's and the Roamio OTA tuner is rumored to be better. Even so my HD TV's had the sane issues with 8.x and 33.x just not quite as bad though still unwatchable.


----------



## troasti (Nov 13, 2008)

First, there is no such thing as an "HD" antenna its a marketing ploy. It really depends on your location what type of antenna you need. You may need VHF or not. The best site use is:
http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=1

plug in your address and you will see channels, their direction and what channel is the "real" channel. What that means is stations broadcast "virtual channels" where I live for instance channel 22.1 is actually on channel 11 which requires a VHF antenna.
There are Low VHF stations and antennas 2-6, high VHF antennas 6-13, UHF 14-69. Check your location and it will tell you. You may need a rotor depending on where the antenna farms are.

For more help this is the place to go for antenna/reception advice:
http://www.highdefforum.com/local-hdtv-info-reception-9/


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

troasti said:


> First, there is no such thing as an "HD" antenna its a marketing ploy. It really depends on your location what type of antenna you need. You may need VHF or not. The best site use is:
> http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=1
> 
> plug in your address and you will see channels, their direction and what channel is the "real" channel. What that means is stations broadcast "virtual channels" where I live for instance channel 22.1 is actually on channel 11 which requires a VHF antenna.
> ...


I must take exception the best way is to ask someone else in your same market. As someone living in the same market my reply stands as more accurate than your url. I love in the same market as the original poster and I know exactly how what works as I series mine over time.

In Dallas TWC stinks when I moved here (apartment) two years ago and lost directv I knew from prior experience with directivo I wanted a tivo. I planned that I may pull the cable card and added the ota antenna. First just the C2, that was not sufficient. Then at the recommendation of a website I upgraded the c2 to the c2v. That was wasted money adding a pa19 did help minimize pixelation. It absolutely took addition of the c5 to get a clear 8.x and 33.x


----------



## troasti (Nov 13, 2008)

PCurry57 said:


> I must take exception the best way is to ask someone else in your same market. As someone living in the same market my reply stands as more accurate than your url. I love in the same market as the original poster and I know exactly how what works as I series mine over time.
> 
> In Dallas TWC stinks when I moved here (apartment) two years ago and lost directv I knew from prior experience with directivo I wanted a tivo. I planned that I may pull the cable card and added the ota antenna. First just the C2, that was not sufficient. Then at the recommendation of a website I upgraded the c2 to the c2v. That was wasted money adding a pa19 did help minimize pixelation. It absolutely took addition of the c5 to get a clear 8.x and 33.x


Well, I understand you are in the same market but as I see you asked "what part of town do you live in reception can vary within a 100 yards - never mind across town. TVFool takes topography into consideration as well as elevation and obstructions something we dont know about his specific location. You can give your experiences in his area which is helpful but that doesnt mean this site cant help him in his decision making so Im not sure why you are taking exception.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the world of OTA. I have a similar proble with the range of low VHF, high VHF and UHF in Philadelphia. Try the largest old school combination UHF/VHF antenna you can fine and cross your fingers. I have an Antennacraft 5884 mounted to a chimney and VHF CBS 3-1 is still dodgy. The two VHF channels ABC and PBS are rock solid. The season premiere of Downton Abbey looked great and sounded very nice in DTS NEO 5.1. While the Eagles lost to the Saints, the 1080i picture on UHF NBC 10.1 upconverted to 1080p was stunning. What is it about NBC football picture quality?


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

PS; Check out the AVS forums. They have a thread dedicated to Dallas over the air reception.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/529070/dallas-tx-hdtv


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dallas indeed has topographic issues. Mostly flat with significant ground clutter. As I previously suggested some areas will have fewer problems while mostly due to range and because of what is between them and the hill top in Cedar Hill. There are no mountains here and that hill while the highest point isn't really all that high.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

PCurry57 said:


> Dallas indeed has typographic issues.


Indeed.


----------

